# need help with body kit



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

I have been looking around for a body kit for my 98 sentra se. At first i was going to get a full extreme kit, but then i found a website that sold the combat kit. I would like the get the combat front end and the extreme rear bumper, but im still not sure what side skirts to get. I like the extremem side skirts but i dont think they would look right with the combat front, and i haven't been able to find a pic of the combat sides. Does anybody know where i can find a pic of them, or does anybody have any suggestions on side skirts that would go good with that?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

are you sure you've seen all the possibilities yet?
i don't mean to shoot down your ideas but i've liked some ugly ass kits when i first saw em and im glad i was too broke to buy em now. check out this bad boy...
















now isn't that much cleaner looking? you gotta make sure when you're mis-matching sideskirts with different kit's front bumpers to different rear bumpers that the lines flow and it all looks gravy together. 
now....
as for the combat kit, im pretty sure its just a bumper. no skirts or rear bumper, and unfortunately for the 4 dr; alot of the bodykits for the 200sx/sentra, the skirts wont work with. the extreme and a few others are what we're limited to but there is hope so get what really looks good in your opinion!
on a side-note: check it out brotha, your car was blessed with an sr20...take advantage and make it a sleaper. your stock bumpers are pretty good looking compared to some of the others (like my 95's)
hope this helps you!

edit: :thumbup: okay, i see your car isn't much of a sleeper


----------

